# I need a Smartphone with no DATA plan



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

ok yeah here's the thing most of the time i'm always around wifi hotspots so signing up for DATA plan is just a waste of money imho. I am on a $17.30 EPP Voice only plan with Telus and love it that don't want to get rid of it. So now just looking to upgrade my phone and take advantage of hotspots all over the place. I don't mind swithching providers as long as i can get a smartphone and don't need a Data plan. Any Suggestions?


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

There are a pile of fake iphones and such on ebay. Fairly cheap, and no contracts. Fake yes, but it would fill your need. Otherwise, no idea.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, you could get any phone you want, I guess. Then if the one you want is "locked" under a company that you don't want, you could take it to Pacific Mall and get it unlocked at one of the phone stores there. Costs like 20 bucks or something like that.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

You check www.factorydirect.ca or www.tigerdirect.ca for the unlocked phones area?


----------

